# Modbus TCP oder Rest API in Internet Routen



## Cloud01 (15 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

Eine kleine Frage, bin auf der Suche nach einer einfachen und sicheren Lösung Modbus oder Rest API Datenpunkte in Internet zu routen,
Schön wäre wenn wir dies Router unabhänig ins Netzbringen würde.
Als Sender verwenden wir einen Linux Controller.


----------



## PN/DP (15 Juni 2022)

Du könntest die Netze der Kommunikationspartner per VPN verbinden.

Harald


----------



## Cloud01 (15 Juni 2022)

Das wäre ein Idee kennt ihr einen einfachen und preiswerten Anbieter (Software basiert).
Wie läuft den die Verbindung von IOT Geräten? Hier werden auch Daten auf eine Cloud gesendet.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2022)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Idee kennt ihr einen einfachen und preiswerten Anbieter (Software basiert).
> Wie läuft den die Verbindung von IOT Geräten? Hier werden auch Daten auf eine Cloud gesendet.



Unter Linux kann man eigentlich direkt VPN's einrichten.
Beispiel: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN/
Das dürfte die billigste Variante sein.
Ist hallt die Frage, in wie weit ihr Zugriff auf das Linux eures Controllers habt und auf welcher Plattform / Distribution er läuft.

Die meisten "IoT-Geräte" kann man eigentlich als Gateways bezeichnen.
Es sind 2 Netzwerke vorhanden. Eins zur SPS und eins zum Firmennetzwerk bzw. Internet / Cloud.

Da die Kommunikation zu einer Cloud meist über REST, OPC-UA oder MQTT stattfindet, hast du in einem IoT-Gateway "Protokollwandler".
D.h. du kannst Variablen für Lese-/Schreibzugriff im Device (SPS, Energiezähler, sonstwas) definieren und diese auf Topics in der Cloud mappen.

Je nach Gerät gibt es dann noch Zusatzfunktionen wie Visualisierung der Werte oder Verabeitungsfunktionen.
Viele IoT-Gateways haben auch Node RED integriert. Damit sind dann die Möglichkeiten nahezu unendlich.

Du kannst dir z.B. mal das hier anschauen:
https://www.insevis.de/produkte/s7-iiot-industrie-4-0/s7-iiot-gateway/


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Juni 2022)

> Schön wäre wenn wir dies Router unabhänig ins Netzbringen würde.



Haben die betroffenene Internet-Teilnehmer feste IP-Adressen? Falls nein kommt noch ein Dienst für dynamische IPs ins Spiel. Da wäre es schon einfacher, dies den Routern zu überlassen.


----------



## trobo (16 Juni 2022)

Mobilfunk-Gateways | Teltonika Networks
					

Die Teltonika Networks TRB-Serie besteht aus programmierbaren M2M-Gateways, mit denen ein Gerät mit dem Internet verbunden und mit dem RMS (Remote Management System) verbunden werden kann.




					teltonika-networks.com
				




Die können ein paar protokolle wie modbus tcp, mqtt und son kram... sind preiswert. Würde jedoch je nach Anforderung dann auch eher zu höherwertigen Geräten greifen. 

Dann z.b. die üblichen verdächtigen wie z.B. INSYS (aktuell bei mir im test, macht sich gut.


----------



## Cloud01 (23 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe nun ein GSM Modul von Teltonika RUT240, dies möchte ich gerne vor Ort bei der Gebäudesteuerung einsetzen.
Habt ihr einen Vorschlag für eine einfachen VPN Zugriff? Welchen Provider würdet ihr empfehlen für einen VPN Zugriff?


----------



## trobo (23 Juni 2022)

Entweder direkt über Teltonikas RMS dass du mit Credits aufladen kannst. Oder einen eigenen VPN Server nutzen.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juni 2022)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man bei Teltonika VPN über tinc aktivieren.
Hier mal was zum Einstieg:
https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Dezentrales-VPN-mit-Tinc-785436.html?seite=all

Über das RMS ist es natürlich einfacher, aber halt auch kostenpflichtig


----------



## trobo (23 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man bei Teltonika VPN über tinc aktivieren.
> Hier mal was zum Einstieg:
> https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Dezentrales-VPN-mit-Tinc-785436.html?seite=all
> 
> Über das RMS ist es natürlich einfacher, aber halt auch kostenpflichtig


Das ist richtig. Jedoch benötigt man hierfür öffentliche IPs(oder DynDNS) und Portfreigaben. Das haben idR die LTE SIM Karten nicht (kostenpflichtig zubuchbar).
Wenn du das von deinem PC aus machen kannst geht es natürlich.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juni 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Jedoch benötigt man hierfür öffentliche IPs(oder DynDNS) und Portfreigaben. Das haben idR die LTE SIM Karten nicht (kostenpflichtig zubuchbar).
> Wenn du das von deinem PC aus machen kannst geht es natürlich.


Klar mit LTE und IP-Adressen ist es so eine Sache. Da gibt es nichts was es nicht gibt.

Von Teltonika gibt es auch ein DynDNS-Paket zum installieren.
Zumindest kann man sich mal die Kombination DynDNS und tinc anschauen.
Erfordert aber sicher einiges an Experimenten und auch an Kenntnissen.


----------



## trobo (23 Juni 2022)

Das stimmt.

Was Teltonika auch noch kann ist Zerotier. Teltonika Anelitung hier zu finden. Jedoch würde ich einfach mal erfragen @Cloud01 , wie kritisch sind die Daten und dein Anspruch an kontrolle über das VPN?


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juni 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Was Teltonika auch noch kann ist Zerotier.


ZeroTier kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## trobo (23 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ZeroTier kannte ich noch gar nicht.
> Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen.


Hatte es mal sporadisch genutzt, man kann auch eigene "Moons" hosten als endpoint für seine Geräte: Klick mich


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juni 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Hatte es mal sporadisch genutzt, man kann auch eigene "Moons" hosten als endpoint für seine Geräte: Klick mich


Das mit den eigenen Moons hört sich interessant an.
Durch das ganze Multimedia- und Smarthome-"Geraffel" nimmt mein Netzwerk zu Hause langsam eine Größe an, wo ich mir Gedanken über eine vernünftige Struktur machen sollte 

Mit ner simplen Fritzbox ist's da halt nicht mehr getan.
Mal schauen ob da vielleicht ZeroTier irgendwie ins Konzept passt.


----------



## trobo (24 Juni 2022)

Wenn es um reinen externen Zugang geht, kann ich für zuhause / klein Gewerbe PiVPN empfehlen. Muss man nicht zwingend auf einem Pi installieren.
Vorteil, man kann zwischen OpenVPN und Wireguard wählen.

Schon ein paar mal genutzt und eingesetzt, durch unattended Updates läuft die Kiste beim Bekannten jetzt so seit knapp 3 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme. (Wireguard, Pi3 mit PoE Modul im Keller liegend).


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juni 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Wenn es um reinen externen Zugang geht, kann ich für zuhause / klein Gewerbe PiVPN empfehlen. Muss man nicht zwingend auf einem Pi installieren.
> Vorteil, man kann zwischen OpenVPN und Wireguard wählen.
> 
> Schon ein paar mal genutzt und eingesetzt, durch unattended Updates läuft die Kiste beim Bekannten jetzt so seit knapp 3 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme. (Wireguard, Pi3 mit PoE Modul im Keller liegend).


Naja wird schon eher was Richtung opnsense werden.


----------

